

The outsiders: Johnny Marr on the misfits and mavericks who make music magical - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/features/the-outsiders-johnny-marr-on-the-misfits-and-mavericks-who-make-music-magical-1017107.html

======
ojbyrne
A great article, and surprisingly relevant to entrepreneurship.

